# How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips?



## EDO (Oct 21, 2000)

I have completed my triple sealed sub enclosure for my '01 Passat and am ready to install the subs into the holes. The holes that I have prepared are a perfect fit...I just don't know what to use for a gasket or seal between the sub and enclosure?
I used 100% silicone for the interior seams of the box...should I use it for this as well? When I took the subs out of the old enclosure that someone else custom built, they were sealed with a very sticky black substance that was still pliable and you could roll into a ball and remove it from either surface fairly easily. Anyone know what it might be?








Thanks for the help...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

Parts express sells a calk type substance, the black stuff you refered to to is used to attach the vapor barriers in vehicles door, it works well too.


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (Non_Affiliated)*

The thing you should really use is a Adhesive rubber type foam that is used for insullation, you can get it from a audio store in sheets for hella $$$$, or the hardware store if you find someone who knows their stuff for not much $$$$.
Just make a 4-8 peice gasket outta that stuff with interlocking edges, Fosgate subs come from the factory with this type of gasket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDO (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

Thanks for the info...
Parts Express recommends LOCTITE RTV Black or clear silicone...








_"RTV silicone offers excellent high and low-temperature resistance plus excellent weatherability and UV resistance. It remains tough and resilient bonding to glass, metal, plastic, tile and porcelain. Perfect for sealing speaker cabinets or gasket forming! 3 oz. tube is available in black or clear. Mfg. #30806/30808. Made in the U.S.A."_
And I will look into the interlocking stuff too!
Anyone else have any trade secrets?


----------



## MikeyPret (May 25, 2001)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Thanks for the info...
Parts Express recommends LOCTITE RTV Black or clear silicone...
"RTV silicone offers excellent high and low-temperature resistance plus excellent weatherability and UV resistance. It remains tough and resilient bonding to glass, metal, plastic, tile and porcelain. Perfect for sealing speaker cabinets or gasket forming! 3 oz. tube is available in black or clear. Mfg. #30806/30808. Made in the U.S.A."
And I will look into the interlocking stuff too!
Anyone else have any trade secrets?
[HR][/HR]​No,no I believe that is very wrong!!!
Use the silicon to seal the box, and then let it dry overnight. The chemicals in the silicon that evaporate will damage the flexing part of the speaker. 
Sorry but I don't know what can be used to seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure! Good luck!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

Don't use RTV, like I said go get the goo that they use for apor barriers for car doors. It seals real well and stays plyable. works great, got to your local audio shop. They'll probably give you some for free or cheep.


----------



## EDO (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (Non_Affiliated)*

NO...NO...NO...RTV!!! 
Where does one go about getting _"the goo that they use for vapor barriers for car doors"_
I think that i'll talk to my local stereo shop!
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NO...NO...NO...RTV!!! 
Where does one go about getting _"the goo that they use for vapor barriers for car doors"_
I think that i'll talk to my local stereo shop!
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Stereo shops like the one I worked at, use a special black Hot Glue that is used through a hot Glue Gun.
The stuff that might work, is old school window sealer, a Black tar like substance. You can buy it at autoparts stores in the adhesives area usually, right next to the Epoxy and rearview mirror glue. comes already in 1/16" beads, (strips) Kinda like spaghetti.


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (RedRiceGTi)*

Do not use any silicone product. The vapors released when silicone cures degrade the rigidity of your speaker cones and eats away at the surrounds. Check the sounddomain forums for more info on this. I used plumbers putty (also called dope rope) to create an airtight, yet reusable seal. Stuff works great and allows you to remove the sub with no problem if the need arises.


[Modified by Black_MkIV, 11:29 PM 4-11-2002]


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (Black_MkIV)*

The other issue is that if you use RTV or the like.. after baking in your trunk.. it can be *VERY* hard to get the woofer back out again!
The black sticky-spaghetti stuff has alot of different names.. around here, we call it "gorilla snot"!







a thin single-sided adhesive foam barrier works well also. If you use the type designed for outdoors, it won't rot on you.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (JLJetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The other issue is that if you use RTV or the like.. after baking in your trunk.. it can be *VERY* hard to get the woofer back out again!
The black sticky-spaghetti stuff has alot of different names.. around here, we call it "gorilla snot"!







a thin single-sided adhesive foam barrier works well also. If you use the type designed for outdoors, it won't rot on you.[HR][/HR]​Thats right I couldn't remember the nick name for that stuff, used to call the the heat sink compound Gorilla snot. Also if you have any Dynamat or comprable material you can cut out a one peice ring to form a gasket.


----------



## Nash50 (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

The black stuff you are talking about is call 3M StripCaulk and is available at most good autoparts stores or at a local autobody supply...It is sticky and you will have trouble getting the subs out....Once they are glued,screwed and tattoed...


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (Nash50)*

Why not just some 3m insulation strips??


----------



## red98j3glx (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

Use 1/8" thick, 3/8" wide weather stripping from your local hardware store. You'll spend about 2 bucks, it seals great, and if you have to remove a sub there's no mess like with strip caulk or silicone.


----------



## HiggityHank (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (red98j3glx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Use 1/8" thick, 3/8" wide weather stripping from your local hardware store. You'll spend about 2 bucks, it seals great, and if you have to remove a sub there's no mess like with strip caulk or silicone.







[HR][/HR]​Damn! Beat me to it!
This is the way to go. Cheap, Effective, Easy to remove, and best of all, Cheap. (an entire roll of 1/8" x 3/8" can be had for roughly $3)


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (MikeyPret)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Thanks for the info...
Parts Express recommends LOCTITE RTV Black or clear silicone...
"RTV silicone offers excellent high and low-temperature resistance plus excellent weatherability and UV resistance. It remains tough and resilient bonding to glass, metal, plastic, tile and porcelain. Perfect for sealing speaker cabinets or gasket forming! 3 oz. tube is available in black or clear. Mfg. #30806/30808. Made in the U.S.A."
And I will look into the interlocking stuff too!
Anyone else have any trade secrets?

No,no I believe that is very wrong!!!
Use the silicon to seal the box, and then let it dry overnight. The chemicals in the silicon that evaporate will damage the flexing part of the speaker. 
Sorry but I don't know what can be used to seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure! Good luck![HR][/HR]​
Honnestly - the speaker (if it's a good quality speaker) should have a rubber gasket around the basket which when screwed into the box should provide enough of a sealent - most of the compeditors that i've runacross (including myself) haven't found a need to seal the sub to the box - also the above mentioned statement about letting the silicone cure before putting your subs in is VITAL - the chemicals in silicone (or most any sealant for that matter) can cause the surround on your speakers to deteriorate (which would suck if that happened) Highly recommended that you don't let this happen to you - always let it cure for at least 24 hours...


----------



## EDO (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: How to properly seal between a subwoofer and the enclosure? Any Tips? (EDO)*

Thanks to all...
I was talking to my neighbor who just got done building some sub enclosures...he used some truck canopy weather stripping (high density, single sided adhesive foam tape) and he just happened to have a ton left over!
I cut some 1/4" to 3/8" wide strips and applied them to the groove on the sub ring and then did the install! Perfect fit...no leaks...no mess! I hooked it up to my existing amp in my truck for a test drive...woke the neighbors up!








Zapco is goin' into the Passat this weekend and then we shall see if it was all worth it!
Thanks again for the feedback!


----------

